# Southern Texas Style Pecan Pie (no corn syrup recipe)



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

been making this for 20 years, i dont care for the sticky corn syrup type pecan pie

this w/ bluebell homemade vanilla works wonders

Give it a shot, any props goes to the wife

*Southern Texas Style Pecan Pie (no corn syrup recipe)*

* 1 cup light or dark brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated white sugar
1 Tbsp. flour
2 eggs
2 Tbsp. milk
1-1/2 tsp. vanilla (we like Adams best)
1/2 cup margarine (melted) works best with margarine not real butter 
1 cup pecan pieces or halves

Mix together both sugars and flour in a bowl, by hand with a whisk
then add eggs, milk, vanilla and melted margarine stir gently until combined.*
* Fold in nuts

Pour into homemade or pre-made pastry pie crust

Bake 45-50 minutes at 375Â°*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's something, but it ain't pecan pie.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

speckle-catcher said:


> that's something, but it ain't pecan pie.


Sounds more like candied pecans in a pie crust.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

I made 2 of these for Christmas and everyone Loved them.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

It sounds good to me. I don't like that syrupy sweet goo either. When my wife makes a pecan pie she grinds the pecans so they stay mixed with the goo. At least that way each bite is more nut and less sugar.

Cliff


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Dumb question: How long and what temp in the oven?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

From op:

"Bake 45-50 minutes at 375Â°"


----------



## hillbro7967 (Jan 30, 2016)

sounds good. always looking for new recipes to try.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Years ago we got a recipe with maple syrup instead of karo and it was pretty good. Costs a little more though.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I grew up in WWII era and all I remember is my grandma used Karo syrup in hers. That was about the only sweetener there was ,light or dark Karo.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

As soon as I find some pecans I am going to make me one


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Great recipe, if you will add 2 Tbs. of bourbon to the mixture it will make you Slap yo Momma.


----------

